# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: David Gerson (US House, MN-2)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to the evaluation.


*Information*

*Candidate Information*
Candidate Name: David Gerson
Office Sought: U.S. Congress
State / District: Minnesota's Second District 
Website: http://gersonforcongress.com/
Social Media:
https://www.facebook.com/DavidGersonForCongress/
https://twitter.com/Gerson4Congress
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0K...zpL25F-MKEafjw


*Race Information: Competition & Demographics*
Incumbent: John Kline [R]- not seeking re-election in 2016
Other Primary Candidates: 
* John Howe
* Jason Lewis 
* Darlene Miller

Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Angie Craig
Relevant poll numbers: None.




*Evaluation*

*Candidate Profile: Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]


*Candidate Profile: Personal*
Honesty: [Rating TBD]
Issue consistency: [Rating TBD]
Personality: [Rating TBD]
Associations: [Rating TBD]
Personal history: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Personal Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Candidate Rating:* [Rating TBD]



*Race Profile Rating*
Race Impact Rating: [Rating TBD]
Victory Impact Rating: [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]



*Overall Rating:*



*Evaluation Commentary*

Key strong points: 

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

Unknown points for further research:

Rating commentary:

----------


## jurgs01

This guy would have been great, but the campaign ended.

----------

